# Compatibility Questions



## anthonyschry (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi all,

I just purchased a new tank this past saturday, its a 45 gallon, 3 ft long tank.

Went to petsmart and the water test passed the next morning (after using stress coat and conditioning) and then I purchased (4) fish.

(2) 2" bala sharks (yes I know they grow large and will require a larger tank eventually, will get one or return when they are too large)
(1) 3" firemouth cichlid
(1) 2" blue acara cichlid

What else can I put into this tank? I really like angel fish, algae eaters, and maybe a lobster but have read mixed reviews about their compatibility with the cichlids.

I also know I need some "top-swimmers" as it seems all the fish I have so far swim towards the middle-bottom.

Thank you!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Before you add anything else, you need to ensure your tank is cycled. Testing the water 24 hours after you set up your tank is almost completely useless. Read the following link and let me know if you have any questions. When you have a cycled tank, THEN we can discuss what will work with cichlids.
The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle


----------



## anthonyschry (Mar 9, 2015)

So your saying that petsmart doesn't know what they are talking about in regards to adding fish so quickly? I figured as much. It was a young girl behind the counter who stuck a stick in the water I provided. 

Would you say it is unsafe for the fish I currently have living there?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you monitor the ammonia and nitrite levels and change water if they get too high, your fish will be fine. If you add more fish with an unstable tank, the ammonia and nitrite levels could shoot up to lethal levels before you've had a chance to catch it.

You can speed up the cycle by asking the PetsMart girl if you could have some dirty filter media, it will be loaded with bacteria that will process the ammonia and nitrite. Otherwise, you'll have to wait for the tank to develop bacteria colonies naturally.

And you're right - pet store clerks can't be trusted to know what they're talking about. They probably got some 20 minute training video years ago and don't even own fish.


----------



## anthonyschry (Mar 9, 2015)

Gotcha, now once this is all set, what do you recommend mixing with cichlids? I heard the types I have are only semi-aggressive, and the pet-store clerk says a larger angel fish would be fine with them.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Angels and plecostimus are two that I can think of. The lobster will eat whatever it can catch, not sure about top swimmers.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The Acura will grow too large for the tank and the Fire Mouths are timid by cichlid standards. A crayfish will get ripped to shreds by the cichlids and finished by the Bala Sharks that will also grow too large for the tank.

This is a classic Pet Whatever situation. Ask here before you buy or consider stocking. The chain stores don't know enough to keep what they have alive.


----------



## shaddrag (Mar 25, 2015)

Synodontis catfish are also natural community-mates with African Cichlids... you just have to make sure if you get one, don't get one that will out-grow your tank... so that limits you considerably.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I agree to all that is being said. There are compatability issues. Size issues. The main issue is that getting the water tested before adding fish will always pass the test. Cycling is about growing a bacteria colony that will turn ammonia (fish excretement, waste food etc), into nitrite, and then nitrate. It is a process that takes about 3 weeks or more depending on tempratuRe. There are many fine articles on how to do this, here at this forum, and other places online. If doing this with fish, it is best to buy a few feeder fish like rosy minnows.


----------

